# e-mail an cube...



## nikobert (13. Juli 2005)

hallo leute,

ich wollt mal fragen ob ihr ne offizielle e-mail adresse von cube wisst? ich guck nämlich schon die ganze zeit aber auf der cube-side ist ja nix zu finden.  

MfG nikobert


----------



## polo (13. Juli 2005)

ruf' doch an: 0 92 31 - 9 70 07-80


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikedream (13. Juli 2005)

oder so
Pending Systeme GmbH & Co.KG 
Ludwig-Hüttner-Str. 5, D-95679 Waldershof 
Telefon: 09231/97007-80   Telefax: 09231/97007-60  
oder hier
http://www.bikeshops.de/bikeshops/ShopsMarkenList.asp?f_IDLink=193&f_IDKat=


----------



## nikobert (14. Juli 2005)

polo schrieb:
			
		

> ruf' doch an: 0 92 31 - 9 70 07-80




was ist denn das für ein "Saftladen" wenn die nicht mal eine eigene e-mail Adresse haben! Das kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt gar nicht voerstellen...


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Juli 2005)

nikobert schrieb:
			
		

> was ist denn das für ein "Saftladen" wenn die nicht mal eine eigene e-mail Adresse haben! Das kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt gar nicht voerstellen...



ich denk mal wenn die ne mail addi auf die site schreiben würden, dann würden sie mit mails überflutet ... und bevor man dann nicht alle beantworten kann lieber gleich keine chance bieten emails zu schreiben


----------



## Cubabike (15. Juli 2005)

CUBE-Bikes [[email protected]]


----------



## Riddick (15. Juli 2005)

Ich würd's auch mit [email protected] probieren. Ist aber auch gut möglich, dass die 'ne Catch-All-Funktion geschaltet haben, so dass Du praktisch "alles" vor's @-Zeichen schreiben kannst, und die Mail trotzdem ankommt.   

Riddick


----------



## Speedhunt (19. Juli 2005)

nikobert schrieb:
			
		

> was ist denn das für ein "Saftladen" wenn die nicht mal eine eigene e-mail Adresse haben! Das kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt gar nicht voerstellen...



Wo steht das geschrieben, dass man eine Email-Adresse angeben muss?!

Wenn ich Deine Kommentare hier so lese, kann ich mich nur köstlich amüsieren


----------

